# Wallets



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Where can I get a good wallet where I do not mess up magnetic strips on cards?
I also keep a spare key to my van in it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

....


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Celtic - :thumbsup:

I think im going to do that project with my kids this week. I love that kind of stuff.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess I am the only one who is rough on wallets.
I need to quit working so hard.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> I guess I am the only one who is rough on wallets.
> I need to quit working so hard.


Im rough on credit cards, drivers license, ect. Crawling under houses or working in ditches gets dirt in my wallet and messes the back of all my cards up.

But as for the wallet itself, a regular old leather wallet will last a long time.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

If you carry a wallet... put a rubber band around it...

The pick pockets won't ruin your day and you will "feel" him trying to rip you off....

The rubber band makes it impossible for him to "slip" your wallet out of your pocket...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

B4T said:


> If you carry a wallet... put a rubber band around it...
> 
> The pick pockets won't ruin your day and you will "feel" him trying to rip you off....
> 
> The rubber band makes it impossible for him to "slip" your wallet out of your pocket...


Or just clean the wallet out and only carry what you actually need to carry on a day to day basis. Then slip it in your front pocket! Thats what I do, both my back pockets get used way more than my front left pocket does anyways! I just use a small money clip wallet. Holds 4 cards and some cash.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Think like a biker, get a wallet with a chain and hook. I've had the same wallet for 13 years now.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> If you carry a wallet... put a rubber band around it...
> 
> The pick pockets won't ruin your day and you will "feel" him trying to rip you off....
> 
> The rubber band makes it impossible for him to "slip" your wallet out of your pocket...





Shockdoc said:


> Think like a biker, get a wallet with a chain and hook. I've had the same wallet for 13 years now.


Or just fill your wallet up with all the business cards of contractors you do work with - my wallet is so fat, its hard for me to pull it out of my back pocket. :laughing:

Unfortunately, ive got almost no cash in it.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Ross has wallets cheap .....last a couple years....


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I ask because I have only 1 card in my wallet. A BP gas card, which I do not use anymore. Other than that it is my DL, some business cards and my allowance for the week. (I am awaiting the flames on the later).

Anyway, the magnetic strip in the BP card is crap now. I am getting an HD and Lowe's card to get material in a pinch and don't want issues with those cards in my wallet.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I ask because I have only 1 card in my wallet. A BP gas card, which I do not use anymore. Other than that it is my DL, some business cards and my allowance for the week. (I am awaiting the flames on the later).
> 
> Anyway, the magnetic strip in the BP card is crap now. I am getting an HD and Lowe's card to get material in a pinch and don't want issues with those cards in my wallet.


Leave the wallet in the truck.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> I ask because I have only 1 card in my wallet. A BP gas card, which I do not use anymore. Other than that it is my DL, some business cards and my allowance for the week. (I am awaiting the flames on the later).
> 
> Anyway, the magnetic strip in the BP card is crap now. I am getting an HD and Lowe's card to get material in a pinch and don't want issues with those cards in my wallet.


I suggest you just leave your wallet in the van. You'll save the magnetic strips on your cc's this way.

I can't put my wallet somewhere, I have to wear it, otherwise I flip out thinking ive lost it. I have become used to my cards needing to be replaced every 4-6 months.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> If you carry a wallet... put a rubber band around it...
> 
> The pick pockets won't ruin your day and you will "feel" him trying to rip you off....
> 
> The rubber band makes it impossible for him to "slip" your wallet out of your pocket...


Just have a fat ass and you won't even be able to get your wallet out of your pants pocket....:laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Losing the magnetic strips was really a problem when I worked for others, had gas cards, warehouse cards, store cards and company credit cards (worked service). I had a co worker who got little credit card sleeves at a bank I think. They were the exact size of the cards and worked great.


----------



## Double G (Sep 18, 2013)

I love this. Rugged as hell!
http://www.ridgewallet.com/


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.thefirestore.com/mobile/store/category.aspx/categoryId/1435/Wallets/

I've never used one but I know the gear is durable as hell so I bet the wallets are durable and soft on cards.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been using a Fossil wallet for 2 years now and probably wouldnt' change to anything else unless I found a compelling reason.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Next72969 said:


> Leave the wallet in the truck.


I have my wallet in my front pocket, always know where it is:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> I ask because I have only 1 card in my wallet. A BP gas card, which I do not use anymore. Other than that it is my DL, some business cards *and my allowance for the week. (I am awaiting the flames on the later).*
> 
> Anyway, the magnetic strip in the BP card is crap now. *I am getting an HD and Lowe's card* to get material in a pinch and don't want issues with those cards in my wallet.


C'mon man.. it's too easy!


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Wrap the cards in cash and rubberband, nothing says im rich like a wad of cash whipped out in front of people.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Wrap that card/cash stash with the purple rubber bands found wrapped around the broccoli in local supermarkets.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Ionspot said:


> Wrap that card/cash stash with the purple rubber bands found wrapped around the broccoli in local supermarkets.












:thumbsup:

*
*

*Amazon.com: The Broccoli Wad Money Band*


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Or just fill your wallet up with all the business cards of contractors you do work with - my wallet is so fat, its hard for me to pull it out of my back pocket. :laughing:
> 
> Unfortunately, ive got almost no cash in it.


I uh, keep those numbers in my phone. 

Wallet:
Gold card
platinum card
Debit business card 
Debit business card
Personal debit card
Personal debit card
Insurance card
Insurance card
Voters registration card 
Contractors license
Contractors license
Union card
Credit card
Aaa card
Casino card
SAMs club card
Drug card
Workmanship comp card
Drivers license
Concealed weapon card
100 bill folded and tucked away
50 tucked away
2 20 bills
1 10 bill
2 5 bill
4 1 bill

Double fold wallet with Double sided ID flap

Says Bad Muther F****er on the outside. :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I uh, keep those numbers in my phone.
> 
> Wallet:
> Gold card
> ...


I had a Bad Mother F*cker wallet, but somebody stole in California. I about cried. 

When I am working, the wallet goes in the glovebox of the van. No sense getting it filled with crawlspace dust and the like. I just have to remember it when I go into the store or whatever. No big deal. Plus it gives me an extra pocket to fill up with tools. :laughing:


----------

